# Orphaned baby rats. :(



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

I work in a pet store and we had a very young mother give birth to four babies. She completely ignored them and the next morning they still had no milk bands. I took them home yesterday (They were born Sunday night) and have been feeding them KMR powder with a small syringe. I tried getting them to suck on a piece of fabric and a tapered Q-tip but they were having none of it. I have been stimulating their genitals to get them to go to the bathroom, which they have been doing. They are active and moving around. Squeaking periodically. They are skinny though. All yesterday they had no milk bands, then this morning I got defined milk bands on two of them! I spent a little more time with the other two during my last feeding and they now have small milk bands also. I'm keeping them warm. I read to do about 100 - 105 F. I'm erring on the lower end of the spectrum. 
I know the chances aren't good for them since they are so young. Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Any possibility to find a forster mum ? They have higher chancen when a rat is rearing them ..
Otherwise, good luck. But do not expect to get them all through, they are far too young .. and they did not get the first milk including maternal antibodies ..


----------

